# dog drunk bleach water!



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

my 7month old pup has just drunk diluted bleach water from a bucket i was using to clean the blood up from the floor as she is on heat. she only took a really small amount but its still worrying me alot. we are waiting for the emergency vet to call us back but just wondering if anyone knows any household items will be able to neutralize the bleach ive given her alot of milk so far but need to know if theres anything else?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Milk is all google tells me so far.

I don't know if making the dog sick would help or not.

Hope it's not serious - puppies are cool :thumbup1:


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Milk is all google tells me so far.
> 
> I don't know if making the dog sick would help or not.
> 
> Hope it's not serious - puppies are cool :thumbup1:


was told not to induce vomit but have given her alot of milk. ill just wait and see what the vet says to do but it looks like ill be payin couple hundred for the vet visit.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Do not induce vomiting...Milk is good and you can try water mixed with a small amout of milk aswell...Wish I had more to offer...I will keep looking...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

How is she acting..?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

might be lucky and she wont be affected by such a small amount what type of dog is she small or big


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> How is she acting..?


she being completly normal at the moment shes just playing around so hopefully thats a good sign. would have thought she would be tired from the amount of milk she drunk


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

offo said:


> might be lucky and she wont be affected by such a small amount what type of dog is she small or big


shes a staffy the vet said bull terrier type dogs have one of the strongest immune systems and from such a small amount she doubts anything will happen but im just going to keep an eye on her all night and if anythin strange happens to call her straight away. plus shes big for 7months


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

my pup did the same thing...i gave him milk...nothing bad happened mate,,, but obviously you should just keep an eye on him


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

fairplay smurphy i dont think u have anything to worry about matey


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

thanks for the replys guys means alot:thumbup1:, going to need to stay up for the night with her just to make sure nothing does happen


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Hope she's ok bro..


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

It was diluted vomiting would have been fine! The do not induce vomiting is because it can burn all the way out, hence the milk also as its an alkali.

Not sure what effect it would have on her kidneys or liver, may just pass through, bleach and chlorine are pretty similar and I am always swallowing pool water by accident without harm.

Hope your pups ok :thumbup1:

SD


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

chris jenkins said:


> Hope she's ok bro..


thanks



SportDr said:


> It was diluted vomiting would have been fine! The do not induce vomiting is because it can burn all the way out, hence the milk also as its an alkali.
> 
> Not sure what effect it would have on her kidneys or liver, may just pass through, bleach and chlorine are pretty similar and I am always swallowing pool water by accident without harm.
> 
> ...


she seems to be completly fine i was up all night with her just in case and now shes just playin around with my other dogs but im still going to pop along to the vet for a check up. all shes got is diarrhea which is obvilously from the amount of milk she drank lol but thanks for the replys ppl means alot:thumb:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Glad to here you and the pup made it through fine...now get some sleep cause you know she's gonna sleep for about 20 hrs...atleast my dog does...Cheers...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

as said, milk should do the trick mate and on the upside at least your dog will have clean breath


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

The bleach may kill off her intestinal bacteria, so she may have digestive probs for a couple of weeks, I think Purina dog food has probiotics in it which may help? Even some natural bio yoghurt would help too actually (in small amounts).

SD


----------



## Train hard (Oct 8, 2008)

SportDr said:


> The bleach may kill off her intestinal bacteria, so she may have digestive probs for a couple of weeks, I think Purina dog food has probiotics in it which may help? Even some *natural bio yoghurt* would help too actually (in small amounts).
> 
> SD


i know quite a few people who give this to there dog's it's supossed to be good for them in small dose's, my dad used to breed german shepards and alsations for the police and he give's his dog's this now and again.


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

SportDr said:


> The bleach may kill off her intestinal bacteria, so she may have digestive probs for a couple of weeks, I think Purina dog food has probiotics in it which may help? Even some natural bio yoghurt would help too actually (in small amounts).
> 
> SD


ill go get some natural bio yogurt today and do you think i should gets some purina and give her that for a couple of weeks?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

BigSmurf said:


> ill go get some natural bio yogurt today and do you think i should gets some purina and give her that for a couple of weeks?


Check out the ingredients, one of them has a probiotic, I think it was Purina, switching to that for a couple of weeks would definately help get her gut back in working order :thumb:

Hope she recovers mate

SD


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Dont give her milk just water.milk for cats or very young puppy,s


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

and olive or flax seed oil in the food.And make yogurt ice lolly,s they love em..Cod liver oil or tablets aswell......


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Check out the ingredients, one of them has a probiotic, I think it was Purina, switching to that for a couple of weeks would definately help get her gut back in working order :thumb:
> 
> Hope she recovers mate
> 
> SD


ill get the purina today thanks for that:thumbup1: also how much of the yogurt would be a small dose? would a tablespoon of it a day be alright?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

luckily my girlfriend is a trainee vet nurse so she knows what to do...

she has helped my friends pets to no end, spotting cysts, cancerous lumps and other bad symptoms.

glad the pooch came through


----------

